# Tripower in a 326



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Gents, I searched and found one thread regarding putting in a tripower carb set up in a 326 engine. I just purchased one (and it is beautiful to just look at) and it arrived today (with one crushed air filter). I would like to put this in my 66 Tempest this spring. I understand that it is a bolt on but just want to make sure that I'm good to go otherwise.

I do have dual exhaust but the car is stock other than that and a 3-speed transmission. 

What else do I *need* to do. I have a 389ci sitting in the garage but thats on hold until I figure out my next career. Thanks for any help.

Here's a pic of my newest purchase:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

store the tri-power in a good place until your 389 is ready.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

rickm said:


> store the tri-power in a good place until your 389 is ready.


:agree


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Probably a bit much carb for a stock 326CI. Looks nice. About the only way you could use it, IF you didn't want to wait on the 389 build, would be to disconnect the end carbs linkage, put a plate under the end carbs so you don't get any unwanted vacuum leaks, and block off the fuel lines to the outside carbs - you would simply be running on the center carb and have the looks. I've done it with a 2 x 4 set-up by only using one carb and blocking off the other carb with a plate under it, rigging a "slider" linkage that looked like it was hooked up, and dummying up the fuel lines. The engine was stock and dual quads was way too much, but I wanted the look. Worked for me and most everyone who looked at it.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Even a 4 barrel can overload a 326, not to say some don't run them. The 326 HO, at 285 hp had a four barrel, but the trip owner was made for the 389 and would run best there. Many people over arbitrate their cars and makes them run awful.

One of the things that you want on any carb, is good velocity of air thru the air horn. Because that is what draws the mixture, so your center 2 bbl is ok for that but those others would flood it it would seem, the valves just couldn't draw it right.

Guys that are running real hot cams and lots of hp and racers want huge carbs..they can use them, but often they sacrifice drivability with large carb bores that operate poorly in the 0 to 3500 RPM driving around town range. With drivability, a little smaller carb helps drivability.

Looks great, you have to make connections tight and right with all those places for possible fuel leaks. I agree save it for the 389.

If you had a 326 HO a small 4 bbl would work. That would require a head change to HO heads, and the right cam.


----------

